# Honey drops in eyes for Graves Eye Disease



## HopeHeal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello All. I'm 29 male. i have mild GED. My right eyelid is swollen and i feel my eye is slightly bulged. Left seem okay, but there is very slight swollen eyelid. I have lid lag on my right eye as well. Its only been 4 months that i'm clinically diagnosed with Graves, but i think my eye were changing for years and in past 7 - 8 months i could clearly see the change. i dont see much change in my eyes in past few months though, they are in the same state for few months.

I have read honey drops in eyes will have positive effect on eyes and may cure bulging eye. Have anyone tried? Please let me know if you have any information on honey drops. Here's the post i'm referring to http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/graves_disease.html#HONEYFORBULGINGEYES. I have my wedding planned in November 2012 and want to see if there is anyway to have my eyes look lil normal by then. Please help!!!

thanks


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldnt put honey or anything with preservatives in your eyes for fear of making them worse, especially if you have redness, dryness and irritation. Go see a TED specialist for drops that will help keep your eyes healthy and look the best they can.

Good luck with the wedding.


----------

